# Why I like K&N Intakes



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Agreed, just like Injen, that is why they are the price they are, well worth every dollar!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

thats why i have a k&n in every one of my cars.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Great Find. I've seen quite a bit from K&N over the years on Horsepower TV and such. They really do a lot of research for filters, and it shows in their great (IMO) products.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I like K&N but their statement on their filter oil not making it past the filter is BS.


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Would love to get a dry filter similiar to a volant powercore of something for the cruze... would cut out all oil issues or concerns...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

MetallicBlackCRZ said:


> Would love to get a dry filter similiar to a volant powercore of something for the cruze... would cut out all oil issues or concerns...


the injen intake has a dry filter its a amsoil filter so you now its still great quality and will last


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I like K&N but their statement on their filter oil not making it past the filter is BS.


used them for years and never had a bad sensor. 

the key is making sure it is dry before you put it back after cleaning. 

if you over oil it oil will get on stuff but make sure it is dry and you will be safe.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

I've always used K&N on all my cars and I've actually dyno tested a couple of them before and after installing the K&N filter. The gains aren't a lot but they are there plus response and top end is better too.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Injen cold air intake on my car. But people tell me K&N is better than Injen and vise versa. When it comes to the Cruze, if both these brands have a cruze cold air intake and/or cruze short ram intake. Which one has better gains?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

ChevyPower said:


> I have a Injen cold air intake on my car. But people tell me K&N is better than Injen and vise versa. When it comes to the Cruze, if both these brands have a cruze cold air intake and/or cruze short ram intake. Which one has better gains?


 
Nethier are officially out yet, time will tell (hopefully by summer).


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i know hopefully we will have something in a month or so.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

So for the average driver like me is the filter worth getting? I like the idea of extra horsepower and I have to assume cleaner air going into the engine saves parts. It sounds like you are all in favor of the K n N


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The K&N and Injen are both made with precision and expertise, each in their own way. In the end I think you'd be hard pressed to find any real differences between the two if they weren't labeled


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> The K&N and Injen are both made with precision and expertise, each in their own way. In the end I think you'd be hard pressed to find any real differences between the two if they weren't labeled


 
Agreed, we should all just be very happy if both companies make intakes avaliable for this application


----------



## 7plagues7 (Mar 15, 2011)

"hot" air intakes make what we call visual horsepower, makes it look faster and that's about it.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> used them for years and never had a bad sensor.
> 
> the key is making sure it is dry before you put it back after cleaning.
> 
> if you over oil it oil will get on stuff but make sure it is dry and you will be safe.


I've seen it on brand new filters in more than just automotive applications. But yes I've yet to see a sensor get damaged. Dirty but not damaged.




7plagues7 said:


> "hot" air intakes make what we call visual horsepower, makes it look faster and that's about it.


I don't know anyone that makes a "hot" air intake. If you are referring to SRIs then you would be wrong they do make power.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there a point in making this post? Is K&N making a intake for the Cruze or did you just feel like talking about them for reasons completely unrelated to this forum?


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Is there a point in making this post? Is K&N making a intake for the Cruze or did you just feel like talking about them for reasons completely unrelated to this forum?


No there is absolutely no point for me to make this post... Of course they're making an intake for the Cruze.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> No there is absolutely no point for me to make this post... Of course they're making an intake for the Cruze.


Post the info that relates to the cruze, I'm eager to see what K&N has come up with for us.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Is there a point in making this post? Is K&N making a intake for the Cruze or did you just feel like talking about them for reasons completely unrelated to this forum?


It's not completely unrelated to the forum by any means...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> It's not completely unrelated to the forum by any means...


If they don't make a intake for our cars its pretty pointless, just like I'm not about to start a thread on here about why i like HKS exhaust because they don't make a exhaust for the cruze...

Enough of that, let's see the info on the K&N intake for the Cruze!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

K&N will make an intake for the Cruze, it is just a matter of time


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

How about we as a forum and get the word out to other cruze forums and email them and see if they are looking into it(KN).... or what it takes for them to consider doing the cruze....


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

MetallicBlackCRZ said:


> How about we as a forum and get the word out to other cruze forums and email them and see if they are looking into it(KN).... or what it takes for them to consider doing the cruze....


I emailed k&n a while ago and they are indeed making an intake. They also had a pic of a Cruze on a dyno on their corporate facebook page about a month or so ago.

No word on the configuration or numbers as of yet.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

does k&n make a aluminum intake cause we had one on our 1994 chevy 1 ton with the 454 and it was plastic


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i emailed K&N and they are making a cai for the cruze. it just takes time to do all the research and fitting.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> does k&n make a aluminum intake cause we had one on our 1994 chevy 1 ton with the 454 and it was plastic


K&N's are generally plastic now. I think they said something about plastic transferring less heat and cheaper too


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Plastic will match our Shitty factory charge pipes :0)

I don't care if its plastic or how it looks, i only care how it performs. Id really like to see a short style intake with a nicely boxed in head shield around the filter.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I don't care if its plastic or how it looks, i only care how it performs. Id really like to see a short style intake with a nicely boxed in head shield around the filter.


Couldn't agreed more, I don't care about how it looks.

I'm also really hoping they make a short ram intake with a heatshield. I have one on my wifes cobalt and it's really good. No worries about hydralock.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Couldn't agreed more, I don't care about how it looks.
> 
> I'm also really hoping they make a short ram intake with a heatshield. I have one on my wifes cobalt and it's really good. No worries about hydralock.


Plus being able to see how dirty the filter is and change it without pulling the fender liner or front bumper is nice...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if they make a intake (preferrably K&N) for the 1.4 L cruze...if anyone knows please send me a personal message or a msg on twitter (@YUNGandBALLIN) 

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME GUYS!


----------



## MetallicBlackCRZ (Mar 21, 2011)

nope, not yet just a drop in.


----------

